# Just Another Old Box



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

My Aunt left to me my Great-Great Grandmothers trunk.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

This is the only  label it has on it. It is on the top of it.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

It has the divided insert that lifts out. And these 2 small pieces of cedar were in it.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

And without it.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

The inside is totally covered with this greenish colored material.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

It has these very small casters for such a large trunk.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

On the inside I found a little bit of everything. 
 These depression glasses came in oatmeal in the 1930's.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

One of her many paintings and a rolling pin. 
 I would imagine the rolling pin may have been Gramma's.
 But I will find out so I can label it for my girls.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

A little silver and gold (Black Hills to be exact).


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

And my Aunts toy sewing machine. What a treasure! And it really works too.
 It also has a little arm which you put through the bottom and it holds it on the table.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

The End...


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 9, 2013)

very nice Renee[]~~i wonder if the sewing machine is a Sample one to show people???


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

I never thought about it being a Sample.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow that's really nice to have the trunk and some treasures besides!  Some families emigrated here with all their worldly possessions in a trunk like that.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 9, 2013)

A little linseed oil and that thing will shine , nice trunk.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 9, 2013)

Very nice family heirloom. My Wife, the Great Sewer of the West, has a growing collection of those small sewing machines and they are mostly Childs Toys though there are a few Saleman Samples around but very pricey. That one is a toy but they still work, will sew. We are currently bidding on eBay, over $100 on one. It is mainly Cast Iron and heavier made than the one shown here. This type usually go in the $50 - $100 range, not bad. It dates from the first quarter of the 20th century.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 9, 2013)

I also have my Mother's toy sewing machine and if I recall right it is lighter built than this one. It is black. Thank You Jim for the sewing machine info. You should post your wife's collection on here.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> This is the only  label it has on it. It is on the top of it.


 
 Hey Renee,

 I'd be wondering where the other one was...

 That being said, you've got a beautiful heirloom trunk there. Do you know the places it has been?


----------



## hunter2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

uranium glass?


----------



## hunter2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

check the glasses to see if there uranium ware use a black light or uv light they will glow if they are.


----------



## epackage (Apr 9, 2013)

Great keepsakes Renee... congrats


----------



## idigjars (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice treasures left to you.   Thank you for sharing them with us.  Paul


----------



## BillinMo (Apr 10, 2013)

Great finds, with a neat story behind them.  Family treasures like that mean so much.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 11, 2013)

Well on closer inspection I did find a partial label.

 Does this make any sense to anyone?     "loy . . . remen"


----------



## Dugout (Apr 11, 2013)

And Dennis, what do you think of this glow? 
 Thanks, that was fun to do. My daughter is going to do some photography fun with these glasses and the black light.
 I wonder what she will come up with?


----------



## Dugout (Apr 11, 2013)

And Gordon, I gave it the good old linseed oil bath you recommended. 
 I gave the leather straps a treatment with leather cream.
 Here is how it looks now.


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 11, 2013)

looks like vaseline glass... always nice to get an heirloom with some history to it!  wife's grandmother gave us a 2 drawer dresser/chest that had been passed down to her from her great grandmother when they lived in France...

 that's a really sweet trunk.

 page with what I believe is the one you have...

 http://www.thepirateslair.com/2-126wood-flat-top-3quarters.html


----------



## Dugout (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey IronM,
 That looks rather close, but I see a few differences. My has a slight curve in the top. The rivets in the wood slats across the top are larger than on mine and I believe the metal on the edges is not the same. At least that is at first glance. Thanks for putting that up there.


----------



## toddrandolph (Apr 14, 2013)

I used to redo a lot of trunks and if you want to replace the missing latches on the front they should not be hard to find as that is a very common style. Look on ebay or just buy a junker trunk for a couple dollars and take them off. They are put on with a special nail, you pound them in with something flat on inside of the trunk so that the nail curls around in the wood and holds it tight. I used a flat iron. I assume they still sell the nails, Van Dykes might have them.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2013)

Here are some hardware that I detected up from an old trunk near one of the dugouts here.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2013)

more of the same


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 14, 2013)

That linseed oil is great for making the wood grain pop , looks great now!


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 15, 2013)

That label is from the shipping line Norddeutscher Lloyd Bremen.


----------



## Dugout (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! Now I never thought that I would ever find out anything about the label. That is just great! Thank You! How did you figure that out?


----------



## Dugout (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay Brandon, after Googling that I see I can maybe find out more about my past. I have a BUNCH of old dated letters written in some sort of German. They start in the 1850's. Maybe a few earlier than that. Steve/Sewell's mother so graciously translated one of them for me. I saw on there that I can look up the passengers, and I saw a Marie Miller. So if I dig in my letters I can maybe find theirs names on the passenger list. And then I might be able to figure out when the trunk crossed over to America. COOL!! 
 Thanks again!


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 15, 2013)

I collect nautical stuff as well...so I have actually seen the full labels for this shipping line in the past on antique trunks.   You can see where there was a lot of label before the "lo" so I knew it had to be a long first name for the company.

 I am glad I could help-Ancestry.com has a lot of the ship passenger lists so you might have some luck there.  I have a membership so if you have a name you want me to look up I can give it a whirl.


----------

